# Cassette Jammed Thetford C400L



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

After cleaning and refitting cassette we found the blade only travels halfway and we cannot remove the cassette either, 
No untoward pressure was used refitting cassette, it clicked into place as normal, the blade handle does not move at all other than a few mm

any help would be gratefully received

Chris


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It sounds like the blade was partly open when you pushed in the casette, try the blade in various positions and pull the casette out with a bit of extra force. Then make sure that the blade is in the closed position when you replace it.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this may help
chapter


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

MikeCo said:


> It sounds like the blade was partly open when you pushed in the casette, try the blade in various positions and pull the casette out with a bit of extra force. Then make sure that the blade is in the closed position when you replace it.


Hi

Thanks for the response

Blade is moving freely, appears to be free of the control mechanism/linkage as no resistance to move it but blade open/close lever is solid

Anyone know if there is a release lever (other than the normal) anywhere,
have tried extra tug on it but don'y want to break it or something I cant see

Chris


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

chapter said:


> this may help
> chapter


Hi Chapter

Thanks, very handy info

If I could only get the cassette out I could use the info in the article. as its still in warranty I'll call the dealer to see if there is anything I can do to get the ******** thing out

Chris


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I know that the underside of the blade mechanism slots into the part attached to the casette and only does so when the blade is closed. There is nothing else that is attached to the casette. As you pull out the casette try and press down on it so that the two parts of the mechanics are separated.
When our van was new the two parts did not meet until I sat on it.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris!

Our Coral has the 'new' C250 (I think it's called that!) It's very flimsy and managed to fail whilst in use in a French supermarche carpark!  (Too much information?)

Auntie Sandra and I had to quickly find a site - we found a gem at La Guerche sur l'Aubois - where I sought to strip the cassette down. But I couldn't get it out!! 

The slide lever has nylon teeth which engage with other nylon teeth and these had become out of sync. I used a long screwdriver to persuade them to re-engage so that the cassette could be withdrawn.

I had to slowly empty the cassette (!!! :evil: ) in case some parts had fallen into the cassette. A sh*t job but nothing found. Good!

I then removed the rubber seal and this allow access to all the plastic meccano that enabled the blade to slide. Everything was relocated. The seal needed some rubber lubricant, which I had, to ensure it was fully in place. 

All teeth engaged as the slide was slid, the blade opened fully and has been fine since. (Touch wood/plastic! :lol: )

Having said all that, if I had been near home, the dealer would have had the pleasure!! :wink:


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Chris!
> 
> Our Coral has the 'new' C250 (I think it's called that!) It's very flimsy and managed to fail whilst in use in a French supermarche carpark!  (Too much information?)
> 
> ...


Norman

Thanks for the help

At least mine was empty, calling dealer today for words of wisdom, will try Mikes suggestion also, as 100 mile roundtrip to dealer

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I will be removing mine today at home (thanks for the reminder  ). Ever since mine got jammed (wouldn't open with 'contents' in the pan) in Norway I make sure that every thing works after each removal/replacement.

Just re-reading the thread it occurs to me that the interface between lever and cassette must be different on different models. For what its worth on mine the yellow operating knob on the top of the cassette has a raised rectangular portion which just slides into a mating slot on bottom of the lever. If either the lever or the cassette knob wasn't in the closed position then the slot wouldn't line up as the cassette was pushed in. 

So some are more complicated then?


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> I will be removing mine today at home (thanks for the reminder  ). Ever since mine got jammed (wouldn't open with 'contents' in the pan) in Norway I make sure that every thing works after each removal/replacement.
> 
> Just re-reading the thread it occurs to me that the interface between lever and cassette must be different on different models. For what its worth on mine the yellow operating knob on the top of the cassette has a raised rectangular portion which just slides into a mating slot on bottom of the lever. If either the lever or the cassette knob wasn't in the closed position then the slot wouldn't line up as the cassette was pushed in.
> 
> So some are more complicated then?


Frank

from memory that is how ours locates if the yellow knob is not lined up you cant get the unit in, however it went in smoothly, I generally check everything is aligned anyway, the website gives little help as to a breakdown of parts etc, with some pics you could possibly identify what is snagging

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I know this will sound silly especially if you are experienced but occasionally I forget to operate the release lever under the cassette  Not at all likely in your case as obviously the lever is jammed whilst the blade moves.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sure there was a thread about exactly this problem some months ago.

I can neither find it quickly, nor recall the advice given _(it's the Knackers Yard for me then!!    )_ but it could be worth a more determined search to save a long round trip.

Hope this helps - eventually!


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> I'm sure there was a thread about exactly this problem some months ago.
> 
> I can neither find it quickly, nor recall the advice given _(it's the Knackers Yard for me then!!    )_ but it could be worth a more determined search to save a long round trip.
> 
> Hope this helps - eventually!


Dave

Have spoken with Peter at Cotswold and will try his suggestions, it's the long Marigolds for me it seems, the suspicion is that the yellow knob on the cassette is misaligned with the slot it travels in,due to the blade disengaging from it's carrier.

Chris


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Watch out for the 'hard men' on here :lol: They said I was a woos for using marigolds!!!


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

vardy said:


> Watch out for the 'hard men' on here :lol: They said I was a woos for using marigolds!!!


I don't frighten that easy, now if they said to bend over then maybe just a little apprehensive  
Chris


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi,
We had a failure.
The lever that controls the open/shut operation of the shutter would not move the shutter because it is connected to the mechanism by a flimsy wire rod which is in turn connected to the operating lever (hip bone thigh bone etc) by poking through a hole with a pressed spring washer / clip. This had worked slack and fallen off allowing the wire to disengage and the shutter to stay shut. Took a little while to diagnose the fault at 11 PM in the dark with the wife eager to get to bed. Failed again soon after the fix and needed a flattening of the washer / clip to make it stay on. Worth a look in the access door at the top of the cassette to see if yours is disengaged or jammed
Tim


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ICDSUN said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there was a thread about exactly this problem some months ago.
> ...


Hi Chris

Just saw this.

If Peter doesn't know then nobody does.  

He's never let me down.

Good luck with the marigolds!! 8O 8O

Cheers

*P.S. If it works Chris, maybe you could post Peter's remedy in "Hints and Tips" ready for the next poor devil who needs the gloves.*


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> ICDSUN said:
> 
> 
> > Zebedee said:
> ...


Dave

I can report 100% success,   poo box is fixed and fully functional

The diagnosis was that the blade opening control knob had moved out of alignment with the locating track/slot, which was why we could not remove the cassette, it can be caused by debris, usually toilet roll getting stuck in the blade opening mechanism, which when you try to open the blade causes it to dislodge and leave the cassette blade control knob mis aligned and causes it to jam solid, it can also be caused by heavy shaking when cleaning or flushing through/out.

Using a 500mm ruler a judicious number of taps relocated said knob correctly, it is also possible to move this knob through the outlet of the toilet if your fingers are small enough, a job for the ladies perhaps ( I see some pigs flying through the raging mist so I'm off).

Many Thanks for all your help and suggestions

I'll try this on Hints & Tips

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you got the thunder mug fixed Chris.

I thought Pete would know the answer. He alone is a good reason for dealing with Cotswold isn't he?    

Cheers


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Glad you got the thunder mug fixed Chris.
> 
> I thought Pete would know the answer. He alone is a good reason for dealing with Cotswold isn't he?
> 
> Cheers


Dave

We chosen few are indeed blessed    
Last time I was there it was amazing, he was walking on water outside the workshop and it wasn't even raining, how does he do it I wonder.

Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello all, As previously said we had much bother with our C250 when new. We have two cassettes, both of which had faulty blade valve assemblies. Eventually, after refusing to help me because I was annoyed that they had no stock of parts, Thetford did send new assemblies which have reduced the problem somewhat. Compared with the older models which we had in previous vans, I think the C250 a is light weight, cheap, nasty bit of kit. The blade valve sometimes sticks open (cured by sticking your hand in and jiggling it around) it also sometimes leaks slightly when carrying it. But it has not emptied all the contents into my shoes since changing the blade valve assemblies. I still say try to avoid this toilet, stick with the well made older models. As for Thetford customer care, don't make me laugh, Regards, Alan.


----------

